# Newb.



## Bieberhole69 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all, Does anybody know anything about Quadrant Labs?  Are they legit?  The bottle is labeled Oxandro10 (Oxandrolone), 100 tabs.  I can't find anything anywhere about this stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Bieberhole69* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I recommend the site sponsors.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## JonP (Feb 21, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome..........


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,how are you?


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome. Have to go to other forum to post that question.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks all, will do


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to iron mag


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ksulifter (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to Iron Mag bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

